# MIT FMC 2014 - May 3, 2014



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 22, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITFMC2014

It's on.


----------



## Forte (Jan 22, 2014)

So badass.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh dang. Only event is FMC.

I've always wanted an official FMC attempt, since I've been getting into that lately.


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the greatest post Tim has ever made.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

No love for Fantastic Massachusetts Competition?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ah, too late. I'll be making college vists soon and have a high chance for mit, the February comp is too early, now this is too late XD


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> No love for Fantastic Massachusetts Competition?



Massachusetts is hardly fantastic in comparison to Michigan


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 22, 2014)

Given that I'm in club 31 with no practice, I think I will actually practice for this


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 22, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> Given that I'm in club 31 with no practice, I think I will actually practice for this


same here


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 22, 2014)

Thinking about renaming this one the Fantastic-er Massachusetts Competition.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Thinking about renaming this one the Fantastic-er Massachusetts Competition.



You'd only be lying to yourself.


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2014)

BAH the last week I am handcuffed by a Saturday work schedule. Oh well. Have fun, guys!


----------



## Skullush (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd love to go to an FMC comp but it's too far :/


----------



## Mikel (Jan 22, 2014)

Skullush said:


> I'd love to go to an FMC comp but it's too far :/



I'm planning on driving 9 hours to Fantastic Michigan Competition 2014. I guess they are having a round of 3x3 though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 22, 2014)

Skullush said:


> I'd love to go to an FMC comp but it's too far :/



Lucky for you, you live in a state beginning with "M". Organize a Fabulous Maryland Competition.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Lucky for you, you live in a state beginning with "M". Organize a Fabulous Maryland Competition.



I approve.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 22, 2014)

Will there be future MIT competitions with other events? And time to practice FMC!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Lucky for you, you live in a state beginning with "M". Organize a Fabulous Maryland Competition.



WCA Board proclamation: Competitions dedicated to FMC must be in a region that starts with the letter M.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 22, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> WCA Board proclamation: Competitions dedicated to FMC must be in a region that starts with the letter M.



Thankfully we live in Murica


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 29, 2014)

This is this weekend! Don't forget to register if you're coming! Otherwise I won't know how many sheets to print.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 3, 2014)

Round 1 scramble: U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 U F' R U2 R' B2 R F R2 U'

Tim Reynolds: 32


Spoiler



R B2 R2 B U R' D' R U' R' D F R' F' R F R2 F2 U F U' L' R' U2 R U' L R F' U' L' B'

Inverse scramble with premove B R' (1x2x2 in 2)
2x2x2: B L (2 | 4)
xcross: U F R' (3 | 7)
F2L-1: L' U R' U2 R L (6 | 13)
this gives F2L in 16, or a few options for F2L in 17-18, but I couldn't find anything worthwhile to do with it. Instead, change the last R to an R2 and NISS.

Scramble with premove L' R2 U2 R U' L R F' U' L' B' (11)
This gives F2L-1 in 14 with R B' R, but I didn't like that either. Instead:
F2L-1: R B2 R2 B (4 | 15)
F2L + edges: R' F R' F' R F R2 F2 U F U' R (12 | 27)

This cancels one premove, giving skeleton:
R B2 R2 B * R' F R' F' R F R2 F2 U F U' L' R' U2 R U' L R F' U' L' B' (26)
Insert U R' D' R U' R' D R (6 | 32) at *, 2 moves cancel.


Rob Stuart: 38


Spoiler



R2 F' R' U' D R D R2 D2 R D R D' R' L D' L' B D' B2 D B D B D2 B' L B' L' F' D2 F D F' D2 B D' F


Louis Cormier: 40


Spoiler



R B' U L F' L' U2 L' B U' L U L' B2 R' B2 R B' R' B R U' B' U2 B U' B' U' L U L' U2 B' L R' U2 L' R B' U2


Bruce Norskog: 42


Spoiler



L' U2 R2 F' B' R D' R' B D' B' D L' B' L' U' B2 U2 L R' U R L' U' B' R B' R' B2 U L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U


Joshua Broderick-Phillips: 47


Spoiler



B' R' B D B U B L2 R' D' R F' L2 F D' F L D2 R' D' R D' R' D R F L' F' D' F D L D' F' B D B' L' B D B' D' B' L B2 D' B'


Kelly Mathesius: 59


Spoiler



R B' F R' L D' L' U' L' U' B' U B2 L' B' L R2 B U' B U R' U R' U' R' B' R' B U R F R' F' U' F R F' R F R2 F' B' D' B U' B' D B U' R F R' B2 R F' R' B2 U2



Aaron Wang, Armin Jayaswal, Noah Arthurs: DNF


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 3, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Round 1 scramble: U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 U F' R U2 R' B2 R F R2 U'
> 
> Tim Reynolds: 32
> 
> ...


 
:tu


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 3, 2014)

Round 2 scramble: D' U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R' F' U F' L2 F' R'

Noah Arthurs: 33


Spoiler



B' U B2 U' R' B2 R L' D F2 L2 B' L' F L B L' R' D' R F' D F2 D2 F D' F D F D' F' D F'



Rob Stuart: 33


Spoiler



U R' D' R U R' D R D' B D L U' D' R D' R F' R' F R' D2 R2 D2 R D2 F D' R2 F R F' D2



Tim Reynolds: 37


Spoiler



U' R F' U L F' D' F L' D' F2 U L' D L' D' L U' F2 R' D R2 D R' D R D' R' L' D' L D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2



Louis Cormier: 41


Spoiler



U L' U B' U R' F D' R2 U' B' U B' U' B U D' B2 D B2 U B U' B' D' B2 D B D' B' D U2 B' L R' U2 L' R B' U2 B2



Bruce Norskog: 46


Spoiler



D' U2 B D L U' R' F' D' R F2 R' F' R' D R B' D2 B R' D R D' R2 D R F D2 F' B R F R' B' R F' R D' R2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' F



Kelly Mathesius: 59


Spoiler



B2 L B2 U' L' U2 B U' L D2 L' D L D B D B' L D L' F2 L D L2 F L F' D' F D' F' D F D F' L B D B' D' L' D2 L' F L B' L' F' L B x2 y Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



Samantha Raskind: 60


Spoiler



x2 R2 B' R' D' U R U R2 U2 R L' U L U2 R U' R' U L' U2 L U' L' U L U2 B' U B U' L U L' U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U



Joshua Broderick-Phillips, Aaron Wang: DNF


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 3, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Round 2 scramble: D' U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R' F' U F' L2 F' R'
> 
> Rob Stuart: 33
> 
> ...



:O



Spoiler



Go Brest! <3


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 3, 2014)

<3

Nice Job Tim and Brest


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 3, 2014)

Round 3 scramble: F2 B' R' B' L2 B2 D R2 L' U D2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R

Rob Stuart: 27


Spoiler



U F2 D L R' U' B2 U' F R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 L U F U2 F' U F U F' L'



Tim Reynolds: 28


Spoiler



L2 B L B2 U B U' L' B L2 B' D L' D' L' B2 U' L U' L2 U' L' U' R2 D' L' B2 L'

inverse scramble: L B2 L D R2 / U L U L2 U2 / U' L' U B2 / L D L D' / B L2 B' L U' L U / U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L2



Noah Arthurs: 31


Spoiler



U2 F' D' F U' F' D F' D L R U' L' U R2 U' L B2 U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R'

skeleton: U (*) F2 D L R' (**) U' B2 U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' -- 20 to 4 corners
(*) U F' D' F U F' D' F (6)
(**) R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U (5)



Louis Cormier: 34


Spoiler



B R D R2 B' U' F' D2 F D2 F D R' D' F2 D2 U R B L' B' R' B L U' B' U' B U' B' R B R' B



Joshua Broderick-Phillips: 41


Spoiler



R D' R2 L' U L D R' U' R D B' U F R2 F' U B U R U' R2 U2 L U L' U2 R F' U2 F U2 F' L F U F' U' F' L' F2



Kelly Mathesius: 41


Spoiler



L D F R D2 R D' L D' L U' F D2 F' U' D B' D' B D2 L' F L F' B R D R' D' B' D2 L R F R' B2 R F' R' B2 L'



Samantha Raskind, Bruce Norskog: DNF

1st: Tim Reynolds -- 32 37 28 = 32.33 NAR
2nd: Rob Stuart -- 38 33 27 = 32.67 NR
3rd: Louis Cormier -- 40 41 34 = 38.33 NR


----------



## Forte (May 3, 2014)

Tim already posted the results


----------



## Mikel (May 4, 2014)

I wish all FMC solutions were posted like this. gj (y)


----------

